# They have been found recently



## countryhunter (Apr 5, 2014)

I was browsing around and found this http://www.indianaoutside.com/2014-morel-reports-2/ and a few people have posted some morel finds there. Its a wonder none have been added here yet. Once pic even has a date and they were found in Worthington which is south central Indiana near Bloomfield.


----------



## sschroom (Apr 9, 2014)

havent seen none in the Madison Co. area yet.Maybe just a few warm days will do it...I hope so.


----------



## countryhunter (Apr 5, 2014)

Yeah I have not seen any in Morgan Co. but I will be heading out this weekend to take a look in my early spots.


----------

